# Ambrosia maple!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Gotta love those beatles


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice. That should make some good bookmatched lumber.




.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the look of ambrosia maple. Here's a table I made a few years back out of it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

darty said:


> I love the look of ambrosia maple. Here's a table I made a few years back out of it.


 
Nice table! :thumbsup:

How did you get it to stick to the wall?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Come on now*

Don't just show us a picture of the saw dust shoot on that band mill! :blink: What about the rest of it? It looks real nice, what Brand and how much ? More pictures :thumbsup: oh yeah and the wood also!  bill


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow that's beautiful really nice work


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Nice table! :thumbsup:
> 
> How did you get it to stick to the wall?


I used 1/4 inch threaded rod doweled into the bottoms of the legs.:icon_smile:


----------

